# Smothered Pork Chops



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had this for dinner tonite.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks great Pay!! What's beside the beans? Taters?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> Looks great Pay!! What's beside the beans? Taters?


Oven Roasted Tater Wedges, Black Eyed Peas with a little pepper sauce and pickled peppers.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sure looks good,Mmmm....


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

STOP!!!! You are killing me..


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I just died!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------

